# It's the little touches that count



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

killhouettes


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Those would look great in an old picture frame hanging on a wall in a haunted house.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those could be nice morbid touches for a haunted house.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The baby in the buggy reminds me of Addams Family Values


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I love those!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

These are very cool thank you for sharing.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Things like this make me sad that we moved the haunt outside.


----------



## MaryShelley (Jul 27, 2011)

You're right. It IS all about the little touches! These would look great on display for my Halloween party. Thanks for the link!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you for sharing, love these!


----------

